# video et audio conférence avec MSN



## toutletoutim (17 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais que ces questions ont été souvent posées mais voilà ça avance vite.

Quelles sont les dernières technologie pour faire de la video conférence entre mac et PC??

Il ya a yahoo et ichat je sais que ça fonctionne bien.

Mais en faite mon pb c'est que j'ai la majorité de mes contacts sous MSN.

avec AMSN ça marche pour la vidéo mais rien pour le son.

Alors is vous savez comment faire ou si vous conaissez les avancés à ce sujet...

Et wengo (multi protocole ça fonctionne???)

Merci à tous


----------



## ice (19 Juin 2006)

Salut,

Pour Wengo je l'ai essayé et c'est pas encore ça&#8230; Sinon je ne sais pas mais je pense que Mercury (http://mercury.to/) permet les conversations video et il y a peu de temps sur leur site ils faisaient allusion à de la conférence video et son. Mais à ce jour je ne sais pas où ils en sont. 

Sinon il y a Skype (http://www.skype.fr/) qui permet les conférence audio et bientôt video avec skype 2 pour mac  mais il faut patienter encore un peu&#8230;


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Juin 2006)

Moi l'autre jour j'ai couplé Skype et Mercury et l'audio/vidéo marchait bien mais c'est bricolo


----------



## adils (20 Juin 2006)

moi aussi j attend tous mes contacts ont msn, on patiente et la recompense arrive


----------

